
Uniting Flutter on web and mobile, and introducing Flutter 1.9 - doppp
https://developers.googleblog.com/2019/09/flutter-news-from-gdd-china-flutter1.9.html
======
happa
I hope they are able to release a preview of Flutter on desktop early next
year. C-interop for Dart sounds great and might be able to compensate the
somewhat lacking native Dart ecosystem.

~~~
childintime
What might be the concrete use cases of C integration? ML?

I'd rather have integrated support for Wifi access (and Bluetooth), for
Arduino-style Iot. Things never quite work as intended (even within an Android
version).

~~~
csells
As one concrete use case, you could use Dart FFI to call Win32 APIs that
implement Flutter plugins that support Windows. You should have network access
via wifi w/o any trouble today but we do have work to do to support Bluetooth
better.

Chris Sells PM, Flutter developer experience

------
wpdev_63
It would be really amazing if they exposed a C-based interface to flutter.
Using performant flutter to target multiple platforms with languages with
better library support would be killer.

Though it is understandable that google wants to cultivate their language
ecosystems.

------
childintime
The big issue with Flutter on the Web is if the app acts like it is a part of
the web, with selectable text. Otherwise it feels like an Abobe Flash
substitute: good for some type of applications, not so for others.

Inspectable source code would also be desirable.

What's the status on selectable text?

~~~
timsneath
Early days, but this release offers selectable text, right-click context menu
provided by the browser.

During development, source code is JavaScript with source maps for debugging
the original Dart code from the likes of Chrome DevTools. We also have a
production compiler that generates optimized JavaScript when you're ready to
deploy.

(Disclosure: I'm on the Flutter team)

------
bsaul
« Support for bitcode » ???

I’m extremely confused. Isn’t bitcode equivalent to llvm IL ? Doesn’t dart
have its own compiler ?

~~~
csells
Dart does have it's own compiler that targets the native instruction set for
supported platforms, e.g. 32-bit and 64-bit ARM for Android and iOS, x86 for
Windows and macOS, etc. We're experimenting with bitcode in case Apple decides
in the future that they're rather have iOS and/or macOS apps be submitted that
way instead of ARM or x86, as they already have for tvOS and watchOS.

Chris Sells PM, Flutter developer experience

------
turbo_fart_box
Why would you want to learn Fart? Useless language. If they made it work with
typescript it would be a react native contender

~~~
csells
If you're writing Dart targeting Flutter for web (flutter.dev/web) you are
able to make calls into JavaScript/TypeScript.

Chris Sells PM, Flutter developer experience

